# One handed Roux cube idea



## JensRenders (Apr 27, 2012)

today I had this idea for a new kind of 3x3 cube: what if you could make a cube that allows slice turns like a v cube 6x6, like where you turn the middel layer and while only holding one of the outer layers, the other one also doesn't turn.
what would this mean?
I think that this would instantly make roux the best method for one handed, cause after the first block, its no rotations anymore, and after the second, completely 2-gen!
someone has to make this cube!!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2012)

Roux is already the best method for one handed, because you can just use the table instead.


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Roux is already the best method for one handed, because you can just use the table instead.


 
Yes I did some research after I had this idea and I saw people do that..
but i still thing such a cube would be better that using th table 
more comfortable position, and the table is not in the way of the u turns anymore..


----------



## peterbone (Apr 27, 2012)

How would it work so that you could also turn the outer layers individually? I don't think this is possible unless you could somehow switch it into a slice turning mode.
Edit: I guess you could have a button on the right or left centre that locks the L and R faces together when pushed. You engage this when you get to your MU stage. I can think of a simple mechanism that would allow this to work, like a clutch. Would this be competition legal though?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2012)

The table isn't in the way of U turns anyway.

Some of us like resting on the table :/

It's a cool idea, but implementation would be difficult.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 27, 2012)

peterbone said:


> Would this be competition legal though?


 
Nope. It adds functions to the cube.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Nope. It adds functions to the cube.


 
There are completition legal ways of doing this though, making the layer only turn when applied with a specific amount of force. This might make the rest of the solve harder to do though.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> There are completition legal ways of doing this though, making the layer only turn when applied with a specific amount of force. This might make the rest of the solve harder to do though.


 
Table abuse is easier.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2012)

abuse? it's not abuse :3


----------



## macky (Apr 27, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> abuse? it's not abuse :3


Cited in [wiki]Table abuse[/wiki]. Who first used the table? I want to see some more background.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2012)

macky said:


> Cited in [wiki]Table abuse[/wiki]. Who first used the table? I want to see some more background.


 
Cool article.

I'm pretty sure I started the OH roux table thing.

People seem to want to make a distinction between using the table to realign and use it for assisting moves, saying one technique is legitimate and the other is not. I don't see the difference, either way is table assisted solving.


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2012)

The article is incorrect. It DID appear explicitly in the regulations that use of the table was illegal. This was changed in the 2008 revision.

See here in the 2004 Regulations. It also says this in 2005, 2006, and 2007.


> Article C: One-handed solving
> 
> Events categorized under One-handed Solving must abide to the following procedure:
> 
> ...


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool but might become a little controversial if it happens as it's already stepping a little away from the concept of the puzzle... Though it would certainly open up possibilities to two handed solving too 

If it went through I'd still use the table because I'm not slow with it and it looks cool.


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anybody know how this works on a 6x6? because that needs no button and works... 

and i dont think it takes you away from the concept of the puzzle, a think using the table brings you further for one handed solving


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 27, 2012)

Although it's a good idea; it's hard to make a cube that does this and is still good. 

Abuse the table.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> it's hard to make a cube that does this and is still good.



Really? I believe you just stated an assumption as fact.

Has anyone actually tried to do this? I like the idea but it seems like it would have too small a market for anyone to mass produce it.


----------



## macky (Apr 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> The article is incorrect. It DID appear explicitly in the regulations that use of the table was illegal. This was changed in the 2008 revision.
> 
> See here in the 2004 Regulations. It also says this in 2005, 2006, and 2007.


Thanks! I corrected the article and included links to the old regulations.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 28, 2012)

The V6 does it as an artifact of the clicking mechanism. A lot of people mod the V6 to specifically remove this, although there may be a way to do it without making the cube suck as bad as the V6 with clicks does.


----------



## JensRenders (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome news!!! I emailed this idea to Oskar Van Deventer and he made it!!

http://www.shapeways.com/model/584079/handicube.html


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 6, 2012)

JensRenders said:


> Awesome news!!! I emailed this idea to Oskar Van Deventer and he made it!!
> 
> http://www.shapeways.com/model/584079/handicube.html



Video?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2012)

Wtfoskar


----------



## JensRenders (Jun 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Video?



the video will come on that page as soon as he makes it, if he makes it


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Wtfoskar



This.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool idea, now to see if it's practical...

I remember some brands of bigcube where certain layers could be turned by themselves very easily, also due to hanging pieces. So I think there's potential although it might take several revisions to end up speedcubable.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 16, 2012)

After the mechanism is made feasible to speedcube with someone will have to make it feasible to afford.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2012)

Ahah, wow. Pretty cool, I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 16, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Cool idea, now to see if it's practical...
> 
> I remember some brands of bigcube where certain layers could be turned by themselves very easily, also due to hanging pieces. So I think there's potential although it might take several revisions to end up speedcubable.



I thought that this was only with the Rubik's 5x5 because it was so stiff.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bump, I'm not sure if anyone saw this from here. It's pretty old though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 6, 2012)

Would it be competition legal?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 6, 2012)

idk i'll have a look at the regulations now.

Edit: It looks like it. The v-6 you can do the same too.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 3, 2016)

I a


JensRenders said:


> today I had this idea for a new kind of 3x3 cube: what if you could make a cube that allows slice turns like a v cube 6x6, like where you turn the middel layer and while only holding one of the outer layers, the other one also doesn't turn.
> what would this mean?
> I think that this would instantly make roux the best method for one handed, cause after the first block, its no rotations anymore, and after the second, completely 2-gen!
> someone has to make this cube!!


I agree, this would be very interesting. I would like someone to make a basic design, and I'll 3d-print one.

pleace make a sketch and I'll see what I can do.
EDIT: i just realized that oskar has already made one, dammit.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 3, 2016)

Would it be possible to make a clutchable version and a speedsolving version? Maybe I could mod my Guanlong(cheap cube im not scared of modding) to rig a button on the side.
any ideas?


----------

